# Hot spots ?



## 4 boys (Jan 28, 2003)

I am planning a trip to Ft. Myers in early june. I would like to take my four boys (3,5,7,9 years old)fishing. Can someone recommend a few good spots. I know that it's a long way off but the temperature is only 15 and all I can do is plan Thanks


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

4 Boy's Welcome to the Florida P/S Board.
Try these links for info on Ft Meyers FL. http://www.usa-chamber.com/fmbeach/sanmap.html http://www.dep.state.fl.us/parks/district4/loverskey/info/activities.asp#Fishing http://www.florida-fishing-guide.com/sw.htm http://www.ecotrail.com/mpass_pier.htm http://www.sabalparkinn.com/pier2000.htm http://www.floridasaltwaterfishermen.com/piers.htm#Southwest http://www.baitnet.com/search.php?action=citylist&state=FL&city=Fort%20Myers http://www.edersfishing.com/salt/publication/2000/May/Pierfishing/default.cfm http://www.absolute-sway.com/rfa/april98/pompano.html http://weather.noaa.gov/weather/current/KRSW.html http://www.floridatoday.com/sections/recreation/fishinfo.htm http://www.flausa.com/interests/beaches/charlotteharborbeaches.php 
Good Luck Hope This Helps

T<---->Lines

Kozlow
P/S Jighead any Links or sugestions


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

4 boys,

Have recently located several piers, but not sure how well these will work for the 3,5,7 year olds. Main consideration will be the height of the rails. Will this be a consideration?

The pier at Bokeelia is railess but will there be enough chaperones? 

My guess from what I've fished so far would be fishing Sanibel Causeway. There's a spot to park for free right before the Toll Plaza, but its a little bit of a hike to the bridge. Another option would be to pay the toll and go out onto the Causeway. This would allow a number of spots to fish close by your vehicle. On the second Island is a bathroom which might come in handy.

I haven't had a chance to fish it yet, but out on Sanibel is a Hot Spot called Blind Pass. Its right between Sanibel & Captiva. This would be fishing right from the sand! Might be good for the 3,5 year olds.

Another spot I haven't tried but is suppose to be good is Lovers Key. Its located just south of Ft.Myers Beach.

I am planning to hit both spots before June, but at the moment they're a pain to get to do to Snowbird and other traffic(2-2.5hrs for a half hr. drive!). Traffic will be gone before June.

Hope this helps for the moment. Will hopefully have better info. before you come down.

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Kozlow,

Once again you came through with some killer links!!!  

Will be awhile checking them out!!  

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## 4 boys (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for the help, I will have my wife with me and the boys she likes to fish as much as I do so she will be there to help.You are right about the the sand it will be helpful for the younger 2. We will be staying in North Fort Myers with my inlaws so these spots shouldn't be to far.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

4 Boys
Here are some directions to places in that area and also a link to Blind Pass. http://www.orangeharbor.com/beachinfo.htm (Turner Beach is Blind Pass)
http://www.sanibelflorida.com/blindpass.htm 

Have a great time.

T<---->Lines

Kozlow


----------

